# Mt Ascutney Hillclimb - Vermont



## HP2Joe (Jun 26, 2012)

AUGUST 25-26, 2012


Spend a weekend in Vermont racing your car or motorcycle up the Ascutney Mountain Auto Road. Time trial your vehicle up 2,300 vertical feet on a twisty 3.7 mile paved surface that has an average grade of 12%, with some areas graded at 19%. *Unlike other hillclimbs at Ascutney, we will be running the extended course to the top of the mountain!* We have reserved the entire Ascutney State Park Campground for this event and welcome competitors, spectators and volunteers to come spend the weekend. Please visit http://climbascutney.com for details on entering, volunteering, and camping. We hope to see you there!


----------



## HP2Joe (Jun 26, 2012)

*Sign up now!*

Ok folks - the time is here!
We need all competitors to visit http://climbascutney.com/ and complete your entries!!!
Momentum for Climb Ascutney is building steam quickly, but we have arrived at the "Go/No-go" decision point. If you're planning on coming to compete, PLEASE get your entries in asap.
If you're on the fence or have any questions, call or email Joe Warner. We'll help you sort things out and get you on the hill!

Joe: [email protected]
(603) 964-2877 X-132

Climb Ascutney is run in a format that lends itself to qualified novice racers.
Since there is no wheel-to-wheel action and it can be as much or as little as you want to make it.
You’re racing against the clock, so we urge people to race well within their comfort level and establish a baseline time during practice on Saturday.
Then over the course of the event, gradually trim time off each run until you get your “good one” on Sunday.


----------



## HP2Joe (Jun 26, 2012)

*Videos*

Here are a few (of many) videos that do a great job of capturing the spirit of hillclimbing.


----------



## HP2Joe (Jun 26, 2012)

*Got Quattro?*

Just a heads up to anyone on the fence about signing up... 

This event will be run Rally style using Lina Score and standard Rally control signs along the course. 
As a result, there are classes designed to include rally cars (see link) 

http://www.maxbmwmotorsport.com/stor...TS_CLASSES.pdf 

Consider it a single "Special Stage" run over and over again - Saturday = practice, Sunday = fastest time wins. 

Could be a great event for anyone looking test new equipment, shake out a recent repair, or just squeeze in another event for their rally car or bike this season. 
Example: Getting ready for Black River Stages? Climb Ascutney is fully paved, but timing.scoring, seed factors and course controls will be very close to the Atlantic Rally/RallyMoto Championship standard. A great chance to dial in your equipment and become familiar with rally controls!


----------

